

Ask HN: Would you contribute to a community around reviewing repos on Github? - misterparker

Basically, it&#x27;s nice to talk to people who have used certain libraries or repositories of code before. Maybe they liked it for a certain use-case, but it didn&#x27;t fit another use-case similar to yours. It would be nice to read about that to trim down research time on open source repositories. Basically a hacker-news of github repos. I want this. Is this something you would find useful and&#x2F;or contribute to?
======
misterparker
Useless? Something you would use? Commentary?

